
Something Going On At Twitter? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/06/something-going-on-at-twitter/
======
rokhayakebe
I just wanted to say that most people who read news.yc, read techcrunch as
well, so maybe we should stop posting what we already get through our rss
readers. just my 2 cents

~~~
brlewis
Sometimes I use news.yc as my filter for techcrunch. Other times I selectively
submit stories from there that I think are of interest here.

I'd prefer that people keep submitting from techcrunch, but selectively.
Problem is there's no karma downside to indiscriminate submitting.

